# Can't get this hand-me-down droid 2 flashed. Help.



## Maestro232 (Dec 31, 2013)

All,

I've tried everything I can think of. I acquired a hand-me-down Droid 2 (A955). I'd like to clean it up and use it on Page Plus for which I currently have a phone number. Here's the specs:

System Version: version.2.3.20.A955.Verizon.en.US

Android Version: 2.2

Baseband: PB_C_01.09.07P

Kernel: 2.6.32.9-g462500f

I've tried rooting through every method I could find. I feel like I've maybe managed to temporarily root, but I just can't seem to get a recovery tool installed to boot into and flash a rom. I can't seem to flash with RSD Lite. I can't seem to apply an update.zip with the stock recovery. It seems like every time I reboot things refresh back to their original state.

Any ideas? I'm happy with a clean stock install if it must be, but right now it's kind of locked in with the old user's account and though I know the password to get into the phone I don't know the password for the google account.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Not sure, but I think you're still on the original Froyo. It's been so long since I've done this, I'm afraid to offer advice. I started here, but some of this info may be outdated, along with any links:
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/cyanogenmod-d2/167861-cm7-gingerbread-rom-cm4d2-gb-now-ready-prime-time.html

Probably a better idea is to go here:
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-2/243161-complete-guide-using-droid-2-a955-r2d2-a957.html
Sd_shadow (aka themib) has a nice repository of info & links, and is smart enough to remember how to do stuff right.

You might be able to just use an ezSBF CD to get yourself on Gingerbread & rooted, but I'm not positive if that'll work without applying the Gingerbread update to Froyo first, so read up:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hCPt64in4qqy459FvqBy_CKVqNlYXwj8yq2P6QQOLjQ/edit#heading=h.604dofi4t9dx

EDIT: My personal preference is to stay on Gingerbread with a custom ROM like Cyanogenmod. There are "ICS" ROMs available, but they tend to have issues with camera & battery life:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2895-dev-threaddroid-2-cm7-with-gingerbread-kernel/page-474#entry1057255


----------



## Maestro232 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks. I have actually tried everything you note above believe it or not. I do think you're right that I'm on stock froyo. The problem is that every reboot resets every (and I mean every) change I make. There is something wierd going on with it. Plus, their google account and backup assistant is linked to their accounts and I don't have access to their info. Arrg. I'd be super happy with gingerbread and cyanogen mod.


----------

